# camarero/mesero/salonero/mozo



## fallu3jp

Cómo se llama la persona que sirve y retira platos en restaurantes?
Creo que la palabra varía mucho por país.

Yo he escuchado camarero,mesero,salonero y mozo. Tal vez haya más opciones.
Según tengo entendido,
camarero   España,Perú,Ecuador
mesero      México,Guatemala, El Salvador
salonero    Costa Rica, Panamá,Nicaragua
mozo        Argentina,Uruguay

Me gustaría saber cuál palabra se utiliza más en su país.

Gracias


----------



## Rayines

fallu3jp said:


> mozo        Argentina,Uruguay


 (sólo usamos esa)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es mesero.


----------



## Wooh

No sé cómo deletrear la palabra, pero justo salí Venezuela y allá muchas veces oí "mesonero."


----------



## eyePod

Estamos hablando de la persona quien toma pedidos y trae la cuenta, o simplemente el muchacho quien recoge los platos?


----------



## Pinairun

eyePod said:


> ¿Estamos hablando de la persona que toma pedidos y trae la cuenta, o simplemente del muchacho que recoge los platos?


 
En España, camarero/camarera.


----------



## esperanza787

En Chile es mesero(a), el mismo que toma el pedido y retira los platos.


----------



## Aviador

esperanza787 said:


> En Chile es mesero(a), el mismo que toma el pedido y retira los platos.


Podría apostar sin miedo a perder, esperanza, a que eres muy joven porque mi experiencia es que el término preferido de toda la vida aquí ha sido _garzón_._ Mesero_ es una palabra introducida en el léxico chileno muy recientemente. Yo, por ejemplo, que tengo algunos añitos más de los que quisiera, no la uso.
Mi opinión es que el término _mesero_ en Chile es hijo de los doblajes de seriales para televisión e internet, la globalización de las comunicaciones.  
Saludos.


----------



## elmg

esperanza787 said:


> En Chile es mesero(a), el mismo que toma el pedido y retira los platos.


 


> Podría apostar sin miedo a perder, esperanza, a que eres muy joven porque mi experiencia es que el término preferido de toda la vida aquí ha sido _garzón_._ Mesero_ es una palabra introducida en el léxico chileno muy recientemente. Yo, por ejemplo, que tengo algunos añitos más de los que quisiera, no la uso.
> Mi opinión es que el término _mesero_ en Chile es hijo de los doblajes de seriales para televisión e internet, la globalización de las comunicaciones.


 
Esperen... esperen. Yo quizá no tengo tanto años como Aviador (no lo sé) y además vivo aca (en Santiago) hace menos de dos años y *jamás* escuche la palabra mesero aquí. De hecho si miras los avisos clasificados siempre piden garzones. Hasta estuve trabajando de *garzona*.


----------



## esperanza787

Chiquillos no soy tan joven, vivo en Antofa, en algo tienen razón mesero (a) son los que trabajan en todos aquellos lugares que expenden licores, llámense bar, pub, etc. Garzones los que sirven en restauranes. Pero, ello va a depender de las estrellas que tenga. Camarera son las que hacen (estiran) las camas. Entonces al parecer no hay regla general, depende de dónde se encuentren.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

fallu3jp said:


> Cómo se llama la persona que sirve y retira platos en restaurantes?
> Creo que la palabra varía mucho por país.
> 
> Yo he escuchado camarero,mesero,salonero y mozo. Tal vez haya más opciones.
> Según tengo entendido,
> camarero España,Perú,Ecuador
> *mesero* México,Guatemala, *El Salvador*
> salonero Costa Rica, Panamá,Nicaragua
> mozo Argentina,Uruguay
> 
> Me gustaría saber cuál palabra se utiliza más en su país.
> 
> Gracias


 
Pero también se entiende "*camarero*". Mozo resultaría ofensivo.


----------



## fallu3jp

Al parecer la discusón está un poco desviada y quisiera que concentraran en el tema original.

Me gustaría tener más comentarios de otros países.
No habrá aquí algún tico,panameño o nicaraguense?

Es que quiero cerciorarme que en estos países sí utilizan "salonero", de lo cual
no estoy 100% seguro.

Gracias.


----------



## fallu3jp

eyePod said:


> Estamos hablando de la persona quien toma pedidos y trae la cuenta, o simplemente el muchacho quien recoge los platos?


 
Me refiero a aquellos que toman pedidos,sirven y retiran platos e incluso traen la cuenta.   
No me refiero al muchacho que se dedica exclusivamente a retirar plato.

Gracias.


----------



## El peruano

Ayutuxte said:


> Pero también se entiende "*camarero*". Mozo resultaría ofensivo.


 
Compañero yo era muy bohemio en mi tierra y siempre he llamado al empleado que viene a tomar los pedidos y traer y llevar platos de mesero, mozo y hasta de camarero dependiendo del nivel del local.

Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de Moderación*

Estimados compañeros:

Se les ruega mantenerse en sintonía con la pregunta original formulada por Fallu3jp y no desviarse hacia otros temas que nada tienen que ver con la inquietud del compañero:




fallu3jp said:


> Cómo se llama la persona que sirve y retira platos en restaurantes?


 
Gracias desde ya por su colaboración.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------



## Anemoah

En España se llama "camarero" tanto al que trae la cuenta como al que pone los platos.


----------



## carlosch

Acá se le llama _mesero_ (a) y también se utiliza _mozo_ (sólo a varones)


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia, mesero.


----------



## El peruano

fallu3jp said:


> Al parecer la discusón está un poco desviada y quisiera que concentraran en el tema original.
> 
> Me gustaría tener más comentarios de otros países.
> No habrá aquí algún tico,panameño o nicaraguense?
> 
> Es que quiero cerciorarme que en estos países sí utilizan "salonero", de lo cual
> no estoy 100% seguro.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Salonero  NUNCA HABÍA OÍDO ESA ....


----------



## SDLX Master

Por acá le decimos *mozo.*


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

El peruano said:


> Compañero yo era muy bohemio en mi tierra y siempre he llamado al empleado que viene a tomar los pedidos y traer y llevar platos de mesero, mozo y hasta de camarero dependiendo del nivel del local.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola El Peruano:

En *El Salvador*, si vos en un restaurante le decís "mozo" a un mesero, esto se vería como una falta de respeto hacia él. Lo sentiría despreciativo. 

Como ya dije antes, aquí lo usual es mesero *en general*, aunque se prefiere evitar el uso de dicha palabra de modo específico, llamando al empleado por su nombre, el cual usualmente porta en su gafete de identificación.

En voz alta, se procura no decir "¡mesero", de modo directo, sino "¡joven!", "¡señor!", "¡estimado!", etc., mostrándoles el debido respeto que ellos como empleados se merecen. En fin, suena algo complicado.


----------



## Rayines

Ayutuxte said:


> En *El Salvador*, si vos en un restaurante le decís "mozo" a un mesero, esto se vería como una falta de respeto hacia él. Lo sentiría despreciativo.


En Argentina, en cambio, es uno de los términos que usamos con mucha naturalidad, así como el "colectivo" o la "birome" . Quizás el "mozo" sea una verdadera institución (por la cantidad de bares que tenemos, digo...). En cambio no le decimos moza a una mujer, sino "señorita"....o "¿nos podés atender, por favor?" (evitando la denominación).


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Rayines said:


> En Argentina, en cambio, es uno de los términos que usamos con mucha naturalidad, así como el "colectivo" o la "birome" . Quizás el "mozo" sea una verdadera institución (por la cantidad de bares que tenemos, digo...). En cambio no le decimos moza a una mujer, sino "señorita"....o "¿nos podés atender, por favor?" (evitando la denominación).


 
Mozo, en El Salvador, es una palabra un tanto fuerte, similar a sirvienta, criada, que sencillamente se trata de evitar a toda costa, decirla.

Si uno, en un restaurante salvadoreño, le dice en voz alta a un mesero: ¡Hey, mozo! ¿Quién atiende esta mesa?, de seguro que no le sonará para nada gracioso oírlo y lo más probable es que se molestará. Decírselo a una mesera, ¡peor, aún!

Lo recomendable es lo que ya he dicho: joven, estimado, señorita, señor, etc., evitando en la medida de lo posible, usar el cargo, y algo bien importante: no vosearlo, sino tratarlo de usted. En ese caso, el voseo sonaría muy confianzudo.


----------



## Rayines

Ayutuxte said:


> ............y algo bien importante: no vosearlo, sino tratarlo de usted. En ese caso, el voseo sonaría muy confianzudo.


En Argentina también, el "mozo" casi siempre va acompañado de "usted". Con las mujeres, si es una mujer la que pide, generalmente la tutea (suelen ser muy jóvenes).
Saludos.


----------



## didakticos

fallu3jp said:


> Cómo se llama la persona que sirve y retira platos en restaurantes?
> Creo que la palabra varía mucho por país.
> 
> Yo he escuchado camarero,mesero,salonero y mozo. Tal vez haya más opciones.
> Según tengo entendido,
> camarero   España,Perú,Ecuador
> mesero      México,Guatemala, El Salvador
> salonero    Costa Rica, Panamá,Nicaragua
> mozo        Argentina,Uruguay
> 
> Me gustaría saber cuál palabra se utiliza más en su país.
> 
> Gracias



Okey, en Costa Rica, si no me equivoco, en la actualidad usamos de preferencia _*mesero*_ o *mesera*.

El término _*camarer**o*_ o *camarera* se entiende pero no se usa. Creo que se usó en el pasado en Tiquicia.

_*Salonero*_ o *salonera* es el término que yo escuchaba cuando era una criatura.

Todos estos términos tienen su razón. El *mesero* atiende la mesa y el _*salonero*_ el salón. Muy tarde me di cuenta que *camarero* siempre fue mal usado porque es la persona que arregla (o arreglaba) las camas de los camarotes en un barco. Creo que ahora se le llamará _sobrecargo_ o algo por el estilo.

Una nota más pintoresca. En Costa Rica, si se conoce el nombre del o la que atiende, lo usamos. Otras veces se le llama a la persona que atiende simplemente _caballero_ si es un varón, en lugar de *mesero* o *salonero*. Si es una mujer, algunas personas la llaman cariñosamente "chinita", "negrita" o "machita", dependiendo de la tez (NOTA: en Costa Rica el término "negrita" NO es racista). Y, por supuesto, no falta el que llame a la mesera "Mi amor".

Pero la interacción en un restaurante es muy interesante. Algunas meseras se dirigen a su clientela como "mi amor" también, independientemente si se dirigen a hombres o mujeres. Y eso no solo en Costa Rica: en el área de la bahía de Tampa donde vivo, meseras o saloneras de origen dominicano o colombiano algunas veces han usado esa forma conmigo, pero no así las mexicanas por ejemplo.

Enough, is enough: just my two cents.


----------



## El peruano

Hola Ayutuxte, no sabía que en el Salvador podría tomarse "mozo" como algo ofensivo, pero siempre tratamos de usted a un desconocido no importa si es mayor o menor de edad. Por lo menos en Lima, es visto con arrogancia o excesivamente confianzudo tutear a un desconocido, en este caso mesero, mozo o camarero. Gente de poca educación suele hacerlo.


----------



## eruptito

Hola la respuesta a tu pregunta en la Argentina es la siguiente: La persona que levanta los platos y la mayoria del servicio ya utilizado es COMIS, el camarero es la persona que recibe al cliente y les proporciona la carta o menu.


----------



## Arnold2

NUEVA PREGUNTA -- HILOS UNIDOS​
Hola a todos.

Quisiera saber cuál de las dos formas es más largamente utilizada en el mundo hispanohablante: ¿*camarero* o *mesero*? El DRAE pone:*mesero2, ra.*
(De _mesa_).
_1. m. y f. Am. Cen., Bol., Chile, Col., Ec. y Méx._ Camarero de café o restaurante.​Pero claro, el mundo donde se habla español es mucho mayor que Centroamérica, Bolivia, Chile, Colombia, Ecuador y México, por eso os pregunto porque me gustaría saber qué término sería el más "internacional" o más "consensual".

Muchas gracias a todos por adelantado. Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

En cuando a mesero:
Es curioso, nosotros acá en Venezuela les llamamos "mesoneros", y lo confirma el DRAE.


> *mesonero**, ra**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo al mesón.
> *2. *m. y f. Persona que posee o tiene a su cargo un mesón.
> *3. *m. y f._ Ven._ Camarero de bares y restaurantes.


 
Pero si, en otros paises vecinos, les llaman mesero...pienso que, es mas común y apropiado para uso internacional.

Ya, en cuanto a Camarero, para nosotros es otra cosa, es alguien que atiende no solo las mesas, sino todo el servicio de una habitación, bar, restaurant. Va mas allá del servicio en las mesas.


----------



## Aserolf

Yo diría que 'mesero' para América y 'camarero' para España.

Creo que su uso depende del lugar en donde uno se encuentre, pero espera más opiniones.
Saludos ;o)


----------



## Duometri

Aserolf said:


> Yo diría que 'mesero' para América y 'camarero' para España.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En Uruguay es mozo, za.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En Uruguay es mozo, za.


Cierto, "como el de la copa rota"


----------



## Calambur

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En Uruguay es mozo, za.


En Buenos Aires, también.
Pero en Uruguay -en la Hostería don Guillermo, vos sabés- noté que nadie los llamaba mozos/camareros/meseros... Así que le pregunté a uno de ellos cómo debía dirigirme a él para llamarlo.
Respuesta: _Por mi nombre: *Michel*._


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Calambur said:


> En Buenos Aires, también.
> Pero en Uruguay -en la Hostería don Guillermo, vos sabés- noté que nadie los llamaba mozos/camareros/meseros... Así que le pregunté a uno de ellos cómo debía dirigirme a él para llamarlo.
> Respuesta: _Por mi nombre: *Michel*._


Sí, es cierto, me había quedado pensando en eso mismo. Con las mujeres se da lo que explican Ayutuxte y Rayines. Puede que en la mesa un cliente le diga a otro "llamá a la moza", pero nadie que conozca se dirige a ella llamándola así, sino por el nombre si lo sabe, si no por señorita o señora, dependiendo de la edad que aparente. Si ella comenta de qué trabaja, dirá seguramente "de moza". Con los hombres, es habitual el uso de "mozo" en los bares, pero no tanto en los restaurantes o en lugares con algo más de pretensiones. Complicado.


----------



## Duometri

Allá por la edad media "camarera" era la dama de la nobleza que acompañaba a la reina en su cámara o habitación. Cómo pasó a usarse la misma palabra para designar a la duquesa de Alba y a la chica que te trae la cerveza es un misterio. 

Otra palabra que se usaba para estas damas era "azafata". Una palabra medieval usada en los aviones .


----------



## Peón

Calambur said:


> En Buenos Aires, también.
> Pero en Uruguay -en la Hostería don Guillermo, vos sabés- noté que nadie los llamaba mozos/camareros/meseros... Así que le pregunté a uno de ellos cómo debía dirigirme a él para llamarlo.
> Respuesta: _Por mi nombre: *Michel*._



Debe haber sido una persona  joven, *Calambur*.  O esa hostería será para gente "progre", porque los mozos tradicionales sólo aceptan el "mozo", salvo, claro, que uno sea un parroquiano del lugar.

Resulta extraña la curiosa aversión de la mayoría de las mujeres argentinas  a usar esta palabrita.  "Señor", "joven", "psttt",  "oiga",  etc. etc., es decir cualquier cosa antes que "mozo" (siempre con los deditos moviéndose para que las vean, porque la pronunciación siempre es en voz baja, con cierta vergüenza). Los mozos tradicionales miran estos pruritos así: .

Ni hablar si se trata de una "moza", ahí el tema se desbarranca hacia cualquier lado.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Retomando la pregunta:

_por eso os pregunto porque me gustaría saber qué término sería el más "*internacional*" o *más "consensual*"._

Yo diría *camarero*. (no es la palabra que usa aquí como ya señalado, pero se entiendo perfectamente).


----------



## Vampiro

Arnold2 said:


> Pero claro, el mundo donde se habla español es mucho mayor que Centroamérica, Bolivia, Chile, Colombia, Ecuador y México, por eso os pregunto porque me gustaría saber qué término sería el más "internacional" o más "consensual".


Borra a Chile.
Que uno o dos chilenos lo utilicen no amerita incluírnos en el diccionario.
Hay uno que otro que dice "mozo", también.  Y no faltará el cursi que diga "camarero" (así suena por acá, es sin ánimo de ofender a nadie).
Pero la palabra utilizada en Chile es "garzón", desde Arica a Magallanes.
Siempre que estemos hablando de restaurantes, claro está.  En pubs o bares yo diría que no hay un término muy establecido.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Peón said:


> "Señor", "joven", "psttt", "oiga", etc. etc., es decir, cualquier cosa antes de "mozo". Los mozos tradicionales miran estos pruritos así: .


Ahora que lo pienso por tercera vez, lo más habitual en estos pagos ha pasado a ser llamarlo (la) con un simple gesto, las más de las veces levantando la mano, como en salón de escuela, y sin emitir palabra. Sea cual sea el "género" del cliente.


----------



## Peón

Arnold2 said:


> por eso os pregunto porque me gustaría saber qué término sería el más "internacional" o más "consensual".
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por adelantado. Saludos.



Difícil decirlo Arnold. 

Si el cliente es un turista, nada hay que decir, porque mientras pague siempre tendrá razón y nadie se ofendería.

Si se trata de un local, no veo un término que pueda consensuarse.  Aquí sería exótico decir "garzón", "mesero"  o "camarero". El mozo te mirará con la debida sorna y además serías el hazmerrerir de los cosos de la mesa de al lao. 
Saludos


----------



## jorgema

Si de llamarlo se trata, como dice Adolfo, con la mano o algún gesto similar. Pero para hablar de la persona, en el Perú se usa _mesero/mesera_ y _mozo _(no hay moza). _Camarero/camarera _se conocen pero no creo que se usen, o por lo menos, no creo haberlo escuchado hasta ahora.
Una vez que has llamado la atención del _mesero/mozo_ o de la _mesera_, lo usual es llamarlo por su nombre o tratarlo de _usted, joven_ o _señorita_, de acuerdo al caso.


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> Debe haber sido una persona joven, *Calambur*. O esa hostería será para gente "progre", porque los mozos tradicionales sólo aceptan el "mozo", salvo, claro, que uno sea un parroquiano del lugar.
> ¡¿Cómo se te puede ocurrir que un lugar llamado "Hostería don Guillermo" sea para gente "progre"?!
> Sin embargo, es verdad que el mozo era un mocoso. (Pero muy educado, como todos los uruguayos.)


Luego de leer el hilo, concluyo: *adonde fueres, haz lo que vieres...*


----------

